# Re: Carriage Hills Survey



## Harmina (Jul 25, 2020)

I have read where others are also having issues regarding the CH/CR survey from BDO
I can only get the Vote link to open.  When I register to click on the survey it goes back to my vote  receipt.
Is this the issue that others are experiencing? I did send a message to the BDO link for CH owners to let them know that I can't log in to their survey.
I wonder if it has something to do with the MF's....I paid my 2020 fees when I deposited my 2020 week in 2019. The MF"s were based on the 2019 fees. We do the catch up when the invoices come out in November for the current year.  Do you think this is where the issue is as to why owners are unable to access the the survey?


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 29, 2020)

I have stayed at Carriage Hills and very much enjoyed it, but I am not an owner there.  As I understand it from the other thread, you sent in your ballot to vote "exit"?  If so, then maybe that was considered your answer to the survey?

Or maybe the "vote" was the survey and you have now voted (completed the survey).  I suspect BDO and the Board will need to have the results of that vote/survey before formulating final plans for which options might be viable and then presented to the owners for a formal vote on either wind-up or some type of restructuring.

Just a thought, but maybe that's why you cannot access the survey, since they now know what your preference would be?  Hopefully you will get a reply from BDO to confirm that, or tell you how to access the survey, if it is separate!


----------



## Harmina (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes, thank you for your response. I was wondering the same thing. I did send a message to BDO when I was unable to log into the survey, however have not heard back.
I completed the exit/stay ballot before I tried to open the survey, so as you said, perhaps that is all that was required.
We have enjoyed our ownership at Carriage Hills since we purchased in 1997....always enjoyed staying there and the great exchanges it offered us. We have absolutely no regrets.
The MF's are getting way out of hand and our travel needs have changed.


----------

